# Noisier iMac fans with Classic



## Bernard Smith (Mar 10, 2018)

Having just bit the bullet and upgraded to Classic ( I still have CC 2015 on my iMac just in case ) I have noticed that when using a radial filter in the develop mode the fan is a lot louder ( this is controlled by Macs Fan Control app ) and it takes longer to apply the radial filter , graduated filter , brush etc  along with the circle of dots going around at the bottom right hand side of the screen ...  any ideas what this may be?  

I thought that Classic was supposed to improve performance?  


Thanks 

Bernard


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi Bernard,

Since we are not Adobe and we do not have direct access to their engineering team none of us have access to any more information about this than you do.
It is possible that one or more of us do have access to certain inside information but that would almost certainly be covered under a non-disclosure agreement.

In this particular instance you would need to address your concerns directly to Adobe.

Tony Jay


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Bernard,
> 
> Since we are not Adobe and we do not have direct access to their engineering team none of us have access to any more information about this than you do.
> It is possible that one or more of us do have access to certain inside information but that would almost certainly be covered under a non-disclosure agreement.
> ...


Tony. Thanks for the response....  I just threw the question out to see if anyone else had experienced the same issue, so I will wait to see what I get back from other members.

As for contacting Adobe I am not saying that it's critical but if anyone else had experienced this and found either a solution or the cause then I would like to know.  I am not asking for definitive advice from anyone at LRQ just questioning if it's a common problem that others may have come across.


Thanks

Bernard


----------



## stevevp (Mar 11, 2018)

My understanding is that the performance improvements are directed at batch processes and not editing. I have read elsewhere that Lightroom "performs like a dog" and, sadly, I have to agree. I have a new top-spec iMac and I frequently see the spinning beachball and have occasional locks ups when the mouse will not move for 10 seconds or so, especially when using the adjustment brush. And the fan is loud. I am starting to lose the will ...


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 11, 2018)

stevevp said:


> My understanding is that the performance improvements are directed at batch processes and not editing. I have read elsewhere that Lightroom "performs like a dog" and, sadly, I have to agree. I have a new top-spec iMac and I frequently see the spinning beachball and have occasional locks ups when the mouse will not move for 10 seconds or so, especially when using the adjustment brush. And the fan is loud. I am starting to lose the will ...


I am no expert but I also had a small issue with the beachball and fitted additional RAM to my 27" 5K 2017 iMac (24 Gb total now) and it appears to have smoothed it out.  I also, like others, have some fan noise but I would rather hear that than have a melted machine. I use Macs Fan Control and it keeps things pointed in the right direction for me... I have to say that my LR does not perform like a dog when I consider what I am asking it to do, but maybe we expect too much which leads to some frustrations... I enjoy my photography and therefore look more to the artistic approach and enjoy the process of creation rather than a production line mentality. It works for me..


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 11, 2018)

The "circle of dots going around at the bottom right hand side of the screen" is the indicator that the GPU is being used for that operation. You could try to disable the GPU use in Lightroom, by unchecking the "Use Graphics Processor" option in the Preferences>Performance tab.

One other thought, are you running the latest 7.2 version of Classic (Help>System Info)?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2018)

I went back to 2015.14 this morning to test something, and then onto Classic, and also noticed the difference in fan noise.

Have you only just upgraded to Classic? If so, there's some new one-time background processes that could be hitting the CPU in 7.2


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 11, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I went back to 2015.14 this morning to test something, and then onto Classic, and also noticed the difference in fan noise.
> 
> Have you only just upgraded to Classic? If so, there's some new one-time background processes that could be hitting the CPU in 7.2


Hi.. yes I have only gone to LR Classic a few days ago.... what is meant by one time background processes?   Again thanks for taking the time to answer my query....  does it mean that it's running a process initially that wont need to be run again or does it need to initiate it every time I run lightroom?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 11, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> does it mean that it's running a process initially that wont need to be run again



Yes.

Have you unchecked the 'Use Graphics Processor' box as Jim suggested?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> does it mean that it's running a process initially that wont need to be run again


Yep, it only needs to run once, but it might take a little while. It only applies if sync is enabled, and it's just going through creating a file hash of all of the files to make the sync duplicate detection better and faster. The solution if it's causing a problem while you're working is to pause sync then restart LR, then go about your work as normal - and then when you wander off for the night, set sync going again so it can complete.


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 11, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, it only needs to run once, but it might take a little while. It only applies if sync is enabled, and it's just going through creating a file hash of all of the files to make the sync duplicate detection better and faster. The solution if it's causing a problem while you're working is to pause sync then restart LR, then go about your work as normal - and then when you wander off for the night, set sync going again so it can complete.


I will take a look at "SYNCING" in the morning (11 pm here) . I have not heard of syncing before so I will have to check it out prior to doing anything...  scared that I will damage something in my system...Should I disconnect my external disk drives and just use my internal SSD where my catalogs are, or will the externals need to be connected as that is where my pictures are?
Thanks
Bernard


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 12, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, it only needs to run once, but it might take a little while. It only applies if sync is enabled, and it's just going through creating a file hash of all of the files to make the sync duplicate detection better and faster. The solution if it's causing a problem while you're working is to pause sync then restart LR, then go about your work as normal - and then when you wander off for the night, set sync going again so it can complete.


Victoria ,  I have looked at sync this morning and can't find what it is that you are talking about as there appears to be various areas in which sync can be applied..... I don't want to sync and make all my pictures have the same settings by applying syncing the settings from one file to all the others, so unless I can find what it is that you suggest might be affecting the CPU I think that  will just have to leave it alone and put up with it as it is... Not ideal I know but hey that's life sometimes.... May I as, is there a link that will take me to what I need to do.  I can always run it on my CC 2015 first to try it and therefore keep my Classic version "clean" until I am confident with it all.


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 12, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Yes.
> 
> Have you unchecked the 'Use Graphics Processor' box as Jim suggested?


yes I tried it but didn't notice an improvement... thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> Victoria ,  I have looked at sync this morning and can't find what it is that you are talking about as there appears to be various areas in which sync can be applied.....


Victoria is talking about cloud syncing, which I guess from your reaction you are not using? To check, look in the Catalog panel (immediately below the Navigator in the left-hand panel of the Library module.....is there an entry in there called All Synced Photographs, and does it have a number greater than zero?


----------



## Bernard Smith (Mar 12, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Victoria is talking about cloud syncing, which I guess from your reaction you are not using? To check, look in the Catalog panel (immediately below the Navigator in the left-hand panel of the Library module.....is there an entry in there called All Synced Photographs, and does it have a number greater than zero?


As you said I am not using cloud syncing as I keep all my images on a 6Tb external hard drive (which is cloned to a back up drive using Carbon Copy Cloner) with my catalogs on the 1Tb internal SSD backed up with Time Machine.  The All Synced Photographs number that you asked me to look at is 0.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok, it's not that then. Next port of call is to report it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community and include the contents of Help menu > System Info from Classic. If you can figure out how to take a video showing the difference in speed between doing it in CC2015 and Classic (I think Quicktime can screen record), that'll give it an even better shot at being fixed.


----------

